# cyclogest



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

I know that you've answered questions on this before but i have a question.

Why do some people get told to use 2 x 400 mg's & other only 1 x 400 mg's.

Will it do any harm if you use 2 instead of 1?

Thanks

Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen,

Each person is different and each person needs differerent medication to suit their needs.

It is absolutely essential that you take all drugs as prescribed. Too much or too little could do harm.

Hope this helps,

Peter



karen u said:


> I know that you've answered questions on this before but i have a question.
> 
> Why do some people get told to use 2 x 400 mg's & other only 1 x 400 mg's.
> 
> ...


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Thanks Peter

Karen


----------

